# Winning the Soldering War



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I hadn't realized…
1 that you soldered… Nor
2 that such a thing exists

I have a friend who is an electronic technician who works in the mining industry. He has told of being at a mine site with no power soldering with a propane iron, which didn't sound like fun, but I have to dial him right now and tell him about this thing. Of course he probably has one by now cause that story was a few years ago.

Thanks


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Everyone will need a variable temperature iron some day when working with small wires and electronics 8^)

Gone are the days when a soldering iron was just a relabeled wood burning tool.

Glad you could translate the hieroglyphics 8^)


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Well I sent my friend a link to the thing and he said he didn't have one. That's about it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Well I sent my friend a link to the thing and he said he didn t have one. That s about it.
> 
> - Ocelot


There are probably thousands of different brands of the same out there. I have the *Ryobi* christmass tree 








and a swag of batteries which kind of channeled me to this particular brand… and after a few vinos and closed eyes their colour could be mistaken for faded Fe*$*tool.

Hope he can make use of the info… It's precisely your example that makes review postings worth while… Thanks for passing the knowledge on.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

all that green is making me queasy duckie.dont need a fancy soldering gun but a good wood burning tool may be in the future.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> *all that green is making me queasy* duckie.dont need a fancy soldering gun but a good wood burning tool may be in the future.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz that isn't Festool green…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *all that green is making me queasy* duckie.dont need a fancy soldering gun but a good wood burning tool may be in the future.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


worse it's ryobi green-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> *all that green is making me queasy* duckie.dont need a fancy soldering gun but a good wood burning tool may be in the future.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


The only *green* I can see is a couple of old codgers, 









*green with envy!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Say what you want- Festool +1, Pottz has the Mirka +1 and now I see Ryobi in piss green- not judging just would like to know why you went Ryobi?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey! Is this *HOT!?* (presses cold soldering iron tip on your arm …)

We soldered a length of buss wire to the end of the solder roll. Helper couldn't figure out why solder wouldn't melt.

Learned not to wipe soldering iron tip on jeans the day I found a small rip …


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I have been trying to solder wood for years still haven't been able to master it 
Burnt my fingers a few times though does that count?

Something the heat things up a bit!






I am thinking they are modified solder stations!

Might have to see what Colin has made

https://hackaday.com/2014/05/30/furze-sets-fire-to-everything-with-pyro-gloves/


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Say what you want- Festool +1, Pottz has the Mirka +1 and now I see Ryobi in piss green- not judging just would like to know why you went Ryobi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've go a *Mirka* too, but I don't want to….








get into a *pissing contest!* Always wondered why *Mirka* was yellow…

Why *Ryobi*? Because they make a mean *electric zero-turn*...








for *flashers*!



> Hey! Is this *HOT!?* (presses cold soldering iron tip on your arm …)
> - Madmark2


I've learnt the hard way *Mm2*... you press it against your forehead… it still hurts like ********************, but you can't see the blisters if you keep avoiding mirrors and selfies.


> I have been trying to solder wood for years still haven t been able to master it
> - robscastle


Hammer some nails close together and join the dots… 


> ... Burnt my fingers a few times though does that *count*?....
> - robscastle


to 10 if all fingers are there… unless you use one hand as a pointer.. then only 1/2 the *count*!


> Something the heat things up a bit!
> ....
> - robscastle


Did your latest walkabouts encompass *WA*?


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Some of the best reading ever on this forum. Laughed all the way through it. I thought I was the only one to touch the tip to see if it was cool. Many blisters over the years to prove it wasn't. Mel


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Some of the best reading ever on this forum. Laughed all the way through it. I thought I was the only one to touch the tip to see if it was cool. Many blisters over the years to prove it wasn t. Mel
> 
> - mel52


Thanks *'52*... when this bloody *C19* decides to roll over and die, permitting travel to squander our lives in idle pursuit of meaningless pleasures, we'll have to get together and compare *soldering scars* over a cold red vino and warm beer.

*PS.* AT least with cordless you don't risk hair-raising electrocution.


----------



## bibideebah (Jan 19, 2021)

Good work Solder!

Get it? Solder? Soldier?

I'll leave


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Good work Solder!
> 
> Get it? Solder? Soldier?
> 
> ...


That's why I keep *soldering on*! I'm working on a *scope* for the barrel to spit *lead* more accurately.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> I ve learnt the hard way *Mm2*... you press it against your forehead… it still hurts like ********************, but you can t see the blisters if you keep avoiding mirrors and selfies.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


The tongue works well, no visible scars. Also my go-to for testing 9V batteries


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> The tongue works well, no visible scars. Also my go-to for testing 9V batteries
> - splintergroup


Unfortunately not mine *splinter*... too bloody numb from cheap vino!

Last time I tried I did a lot of damage to my tongue before I realised it was too hot.

But that's me… you have my permission to continue your practice.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I never noticed that in their line. Milwaukee has a 12Volter, but I use the standard Iso-Tip. I wish I had known about the Milwaukee before I bought the Iso-TIp as I have several M12 tools. I have been quite surprised at its wattage, but only done about 16 gauge stranded. Normally I use my old Weller 69W station I have everything from tiny 600 degree to big honking 8oo degree tips. It that would to it ( soldering to chassis in old TV.s or tube radios) then I still have my 600W Weller gun.

Mostly, I use it working on my various little British cars, as I rewire them totally. The corded station is too clumsy. When working electronics, I am on my bench anyway. A cordless station on the bench seems a little silly to me.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow, the M12 is 90W! A bit much for any circuit board work. Would be great on the car. Long heat up time though.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Lucas "positive ground" electrics with selenium valves. *Blecccch!*

Like the old Harleys with just a "condenser" instead of a battery. Is why HD riders had to keep revving at lights to keep the bike running - and nobody wants a restart on a kicker at a traffic light.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... I am on my bench anyway. A cordless station on the bench seems a little silly to me.
> - tvrgeek


Sorry *tvrgeek*, but I am *NOT* on your bench, so I'll just have to persevere with my *cordless station*.

I didn't realise that *Miwaukee* had a cordless iron… If someone bothered to write up a review to let LJ members know about it I might have bought one as I have some M12 batteries.

This review was primarily for the benefit of *Ryobi* battery owners or someone that just bought a *Ryobi* battery for the hell of it and were now looking for tools they don't need.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

LBD,

I see you have a few different kinds of the battery top tool holders for the Ryobi tools. I like the storage options they give. Is there one you really like and where did you find it?

Mike


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> LBD,
> 
> I see you have a few different kinds of the battery top tool holders for the Ryobi tools. I like the storage options they give. Is there one you really like and where did you find it?
> 
> ...


*MDS*, if you are referring to these,


















I got them from 'Thingiverse'... searched using *ryobi*...

If you have access to a 3D printer, you can fast track the STL files here.

I posted a blog about organising my Ryobi stuff.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

LBD,

Well as a self-indulgent nerd I did the financial analysis. I can buy all the 3D printed battery holders and tool mounts I'll ever need for $100 or I can buy the Creality printer with some bells and whistles for about $350. That kind of -250% rate of return simply can't be beat.

Keep in mind when the box shows and my wife calls you to complain, stick to the story *this was all your idea and I objected strenously*.

In reality, I'm constantly tinkering and making small stuff like jigs, etc and have been eyeing an entry level 3D printer for a while. But I never had a concrete project to tackle right out of the gate before. SWMBO and I have a tacit agreement that I can buy tools I need but I have to produce immediate visible results with said tool to justify the need.

Which is also how I got a decent entry level CNC machine and she got custom bathroom cabinets in all the bathrooms in the old house.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

So I *need* a 3d printer so I can store the tools I don't have when I get them… And stuff.

Yeah

Wife will be ok with that, but what about the bankers?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> LBD,
> 
> Well as a self-indulgent nerd I did the financial analysis. I can buy all the 3D printed battery holders and tool mounts I ll ever need for $100 or I can buy the Creality printer with some bells and whistles for about $350. That kind of -250% rate of return simply can t be beat.
> 
> ...





> So I *need* a 3d printer so I can store the tools I don t have when I get them… And stuff.
> 
> Yeah
> 
> ...


You guys (*DWS* and *Ocelot*) should form a tag team… the *-250%* should satisfy the bankers… they love a profit. You can also send your bank manager some of those 3D printed gizmos for use on his non-existant tools… let him *feel a real tool* (take that however you like)!

*DWS*, I'm quite happy to shoulder the burden of your SWMBO… after all my shoulders manage to handle my boof-head! When it comes to SWMBO justification… I simply have to open the door to her shoe cabinet… end of argument… and if I need reinforcements, I won't mention the clothes cabinet (that no longer fit… and I don't mean the cabinet).

As a teaser, show her this hair dryer holster printed with the 3D,









Just as an FYI, I wrote this blog about 3D printers in the workshop... it has a link to a swag of *stocking filler* pictures… OK, here's a more permanent link so you don't need to read all that bull********************… I recommend downloading the PDF as there are 91 pictures in it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> So I *need* a 3d printer so I can store the tools I don t have when I get them… And stuff.
> 
> Yeah
> 
> ...


it's called a second mortgage ocelot,cmon ya cant take the money with ya so spend it,right?


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

LBD,

I'd say you got your money's worth out of the printer.

I ran the concept by SWMBO and got a notional green light on the printer without having to guarantee output, so I'll be be on Amazon later scoping out some setups. Call it startup capital from an angel investor.

Mike


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I ran the concept by SWMBO and got a notional green light on the printer…
> - MikeDS


Sounds like you're on a winner there *MDS*...

Don't let anyone fool you when they say there's a *fine line* between a *SWMBO* and an *ex*... its *hundreds of thousands*, in any language.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I ran the concept by SWMBO and got a notional green light on the printer…
> - MikeDS
> 
> Sounds like you re on a winner there *MDS*...
> ...


amen duckie….........but the secret is you remarry them and get all your money back,so ive heard! ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> amen duckie….........
> - pottz


No *amen* about it… there's no bloody *god* alive out there that will render assistance and even *Beelzebub* takes his cut…


> ...but the secret is you remarry them and get all your money back,so ive heard! ;-)
> - pottz


And then you spend the next 30+ years in jail and still don't get to spend the money, even if you get it back… so I've heard!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> amen duckie….........
> - pottz
> 
> No *amen* about it… there s no bloody *god* alive out there that will render assistance and even *Beelzebub* takes his cut…
> ...


no jail ducks just an understanding about your mistakes in life and what went wrong.sometimes we need too fall hard to be re awaken.if you were with the one you were meant to be with,then it will be a rebirth to what is meant to be.it's all good my friend,i hope it is for you too buddy.i only joke about the money,my lawyer and finacial guy took care of that (wink) lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> no jail ducks just an understanding about your mistakes in life and what went wrong.sometimes we need too fall hard to be re awaken.if you were with the one you were meant to be with,then it will be a rebirth to what is meant to be.it s all good my friend,i hope it is for you too buddy.i only joke about the money,my lawyer and finacial guy took care of that (wink) lol.
> - pottz


*Soly Hhit pottzy*, ya getting all Philistinical (or is it philosophical)... I think you've been listening to *DW* too much and that *B-b-book* is starting to get to you… next you be going to church and actually putting a deposit in the collection plate… and that in the form of shekels!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> no jail ducks just an understanding about your mistakes in life and what went wrong.sometimes we need too fall hard to be re awaken.if you were with the one you were meant to be with,then it will be a rebirth to what is meant to be.it s all good my friend,i hope it is for you too buddy.i only joke about the money,my lawyer and finacial guy took care of that (wink) lol.
> - pottz
> 
> *Soly Hhit pottzy*, ya getting all Philistinical (or is it philosophical)... I think you ve been listening to *DW* too much and that *B-b-book* is starting to get to you… next you be going to church and actually putting a deposit in the collection plate… and that in the form of shekels!
> ...


oh no ducks havn't gone off the deep end yet,the key word being yet!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Jail there are words of jail?





































my favorite fern has been molested


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I've heard of pig-rooting, but *fern*?

Was the driver there to collect the washing machine you lifted… or tried to lift and had a falling out?

Is the car anyone you know or were they a member of my vino clan? .05+

Surveillance camera job? Do you need a dodgy eye-witness… I can testify I saw your pictures!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

what the hell happened,drunk driver or a wrong turn? maybe he was taking a short cut.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Frame is labeled "garden" but all I see is one freaking fern. I can see why the driver was pissed off and decided to take that fern out, total assault on common decency!

At least you get a semi driveable car out of the incident, or at least a mini-hotel for some neighborhood "regulars".


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

My beloved fern had been there for over 20 years!










and the same for my fence










Interesting enough this guy said he was driving.



















But was he driving one must ask?



















I think not. TBC!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Maybe that was a Yankee car. But was he driving, who cares… did you thump him, one must ask!

Where's the fuzz? Don't tell me you haven't got a spare pair of handcuffs (without the fluffies) handy.

Is that a wombat he nearly cleaned up,









or a plastic gnome?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Close a plastic Owl


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

so what was his problem,he doesn't look drunk,and did you call the cops?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

IMO the steering wheel should be on the left side not the right… similar to a screwdriver left handed or right…


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

He's down under. Turn the picture over!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> He s down under. Turn the picture over!
> 
> - Madmark2











No BLOODY picture turning!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> IMO the steering wheel should be on the left side not the right… similar to a screwdriver left handed or right…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats probably the problem,he was an american driving for the first time is aus.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... he was an american driving for the first time is aus.
> - pottz


Yeah, Our *hotel quarantine* is letting us down… they're letting anyone into our country…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ..... he was an american driving for the first time is aus.
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, Our *hotel quarantine* is letting us down… they re letting anyone into our country…
> ...


hey i hear trumps outta work,he was good at keeping people out,you guys should call him.oh wait though he's kinda busy getting impeached right now.depending on how things go he may want a place to flee too.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ya know ducks i love your thread,weve high jacked a high jacker-lol.the three…..er two stooges ride again-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> ..... he was an american driving for the first time is aus.
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, Our *hotel quarantine* is letting us down… they re letting anyone into our country…
> ...


Haha it is so nice that you have a place to do political pissing- but you are wrong on Trump fleeing to AU- the Chineese already own most of it and Peking duck will be a national favorite…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ..... he was an american driving for the first time is aus.
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, Our *hotel quarantine* is letting us down… they re letting anyone into our country…
> ...


dw ,are you stalking me? what happens with the aussies stays with the aussies buddy! this hollowed ground man.im not sure you even have security clearance to be here right now? duckie is this ….ok? im takin us down to aussie-con 5,until i hear from you!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

My bad- I'll go back to the "show" and maybe Duck will join us over there…

欢迎来到澳大利亚 
Huānyíng lái dào àodàlìyǎ


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> My bad- I ll go back to the "show" and maybe Duck will join us over there…
> 
> 欢迎来到澳大利亚
> Huānyíng lái dào àodàlìyǎ
> ...


no chinese dw the'll be here soon enough now that bidens in power!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... kinda busy getting im*peached* right now.depending on how things go he may want a place to flee too.
> - pottz


Kinda fitting, alwayd thought he was/is a bit of a fruit!... though *apricot* would be a more suiting colour… yet the hairstyle reminds of corn on the cob.


> ..... the Chineese already own most of it….
> - Desert Woodworker
> dw ,are you stalking me? what happens with the aussies stays with the aussies buddy! this hollowed ground man.im not sure you even have security clearance to be here right now? duckie is this ….ok? im takin us down to aussie-con 5,until i hear from you!!!!
> - pottz


Hey *pottzy*, you know me, I've got no pride, I'll swap yellow piss with anyone… but not my vino!

*DW*, our government has really screwed us as there is more assets in Chinese hands here than *Aussie*, however, those smart-arses have shot themselves in the foot by boycotting our exports, quickly turning those *expat* Chinese millionaires in loosers… as long as they stay clear of our soup kitchens.

Talking about kitchens, many years ago I did a traditional Chinese cooking course, and I can assure you, what they feed themselves is a helluva lot better than the swill the peddle us Westeners.

And people wonder why I buy Fe*$*tool and your bloody expensive yankee *Woodpeckers*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ya know ducks i love your thread,weve high jacked a high jacker-lol.the three…..er two stooges ride again-lol.
> 
> - pottz


*rc* managed to slip in his genocide of *plastic owls*. The three still live!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ya know ducks i love your thread,weve high jacked a high jacker-lol.the three…..er two stooges ride again-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


what happened to the old days when the stooges would take over a thread like we owned it ducks.man that was fun,and im sure pissed a lot of jocks off when we took the topic 360-ha ha.

it's not the same with just the two of us,although we did get scolded that one time remember? i dont who the hell that was,do you.good times-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> *DW*, our government has really screwed us as there is more assets in Chinese hands here than *Aussie*, however, those smart-arses have shot themselves in the foot by boycotting our exports, quickly turning those *expat* Chinese millionaires in loosers… as long as they stay clear of our soup kitchens.
> 
> Talking about kuitchens, many years ago I did a traditional Chinese cooking course, and I can assure you, what they feed themselves is a helluva lot better than the swill the peddle us Westeners.
> 
> ...


I have respect for you and your knowledge- Yes to them for their land grab yet over in the US Bill Gates is doing a land grab on farmland. Can we really stop it not IMO but it is people that try to get to get others to "think".

+1 on the Chinese cooking classes- the stuff that they eat is not as you say…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> *DW*, our government has really screwed us as there is more assets in Chinese hands here than *Aussie*, however, those smart-arses have shot themselves in the foot by boycotting our exports, quickly turning those *expat* Chinese millionaires in loosers… as long as they stay clear of our soup kitchens.
> 
> Talking about kuitchens, many years ago I did a traditional Chinese cooking course, and I can assure you, what they feed themselves is a helluva lot better than the swill the peddle us Westeners.
> 
> ...


yeah id say what we see on tv or cooking shows is not what the average chinese people eat daily.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... yeah id say what we see on tv or cooking shows is not what the average chinese people eat daily…
> - pottz


Not sure which way to read that… as you know about me and read…

The poor have rice, but the not as poor as poor, have great tasting meals using the most diverse ingredients that most Westerners have never heard of. I'm not talking about the Western basterdisation we are presented in the restaurants or churned up by celebrity chefs on TV that believe a *Lutus root* is a visit to a bordello.. 
I was introduced to *fermented red bean curd* that made my sweaty work sox smell line *Chanel No.5*, but served in a meal, you'd feed your *truffle infused Beluga caviar* to the dog for just a taste of the *bean curd*.

I worked with a Chinese guy and when we went to a Chinese restaurant we made him order and the food was prepared to his specifications/taste… what most Westerners get served is crap, unless your in a 5 star restaurant where you cant even afford to rent a pair of chopsticks.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> .... yeah id say what we see on tv or cooking shows is not what the average chinese people eat daily…
> - pottz
> 
> Not sure which way to read that… as you know about me and read…
> ...


right but were taking the average poor hard working chinese guy that makes what an american makes in a week that takes them 3 months making american big screen tv's and washing machines.they dont eat 5 star gourmet.more like fight for the pigs feet on saturday night!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> .... yeah id say what we see on tv or cooking shows is not what the average chinese people eat daily…
> - pottz
> 
> Not sure which way to read that… as you know about me and read…
> ...


LBD and Pottz It is killing me to not be able to contribute but as culinary chief- yes they make a special on pigs feet










and in the West we have chicken wings


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ...right but were taking the average poor hard working chinese guy that makes what an american makes in a week that takes them 3 months making american big screen tv s and washing machines.they dont eat 5 star gourmet.more like fight for the pigs feet on saturday night!
> - pottz


I did read you right… and you are missing then point… They don't eat 5 star gourmet food but eat 1 star that tastes better than the crap Chinese restaurant dish up in the west. Most mainland Chinese cook with Chinese ingredients and not the crap Westerns chefs (including Chinese imports) unleash on the "affluent Western public". Those "top shelf" ingredients cost a fortune (in comparison) and taste like ******************** to the uneducated palette in comparisson. With traditional ingredients the flavour is totally different and helluva lot more tasty. It's the poor that have mastered enhancing the flavour of poor quality food. The celebrity chefs use overpriced ingredients to create run of the mill flavours for you Philistines.

Having said that, a lot of the ingredients I used to buy 40 years ago (when I did my traditiona Chinese cookery course) are not 4 or 5 times the price (even allowing for inflation) as the importers realise the value of those ingredients. Most of out Chinese supermarkets have been Westernised with produce created for western export at 5 times the price.

Hate the quality of Chinese tools, but love their *traditional* food… I got to know my local noodle man and swapped warries about recipes one day over a cask of vino and I dropped the name of some "secret" Chinese ingredients… Since then what he dishes up for me and my missus is totally different to the same menu item he makes for the yokels.

When I worked near the uni, there was a Chinese take away that was run by a 90 year old grandmother and most of the Asian students dined/took-away from there. The queues eroded half my lunch break as they didn't take phone orders… she was the only chef and you couldn't torture her recipes out of her as she couldn't even say *"Hi"* in English… she grinned and nodded with a toothless smile… orders were taken by what appeared to be grandkids.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)




----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I better not post the pig scene might make a few squeal!

Interesting facts regarding Billy Redden if your into behind the scenes stuff


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I better not post the pig scene might make a few squeal!
> 
> Interesting facts regarding Billy Redden if your into behind the scenes stuff
> 
> - robscastle


That scene has always got me doing a trio with my dunny paper and comb… the other two just couldn't keep up and I crapped all over them.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

Well, undertaking the risk of re-opening the discussion above, I wanted to circle back with LBD and say that I finally jumped off the cliff on the 3D printing. Ordered an Ender 3 Pro setup with a few upgrades, installed Octoprint on a RPI3 I had to be able to remote print and monitor.

So I've printed about 10-12 items so far and one of them was the Ryobi battery holder. So appreciate the link to the STL files. Easy to pick it up then slice and print.

The other items are a couple different designs of flip latches for the puppy gates I made for SWMBO.

Mike


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Well, undertaking the risk of re-opening the discussion above, I wanted to circle back with LBD and say that I finally jumped off the cliff on the 3D printing…
> - MikeDS


Sorry for not replying earlier *MDS*. Somehow your comment slipped through all the empty casks of vino.

See…, the landing wasn't as bad as most envisaged.

Amongst many things that can be printed, you'll find the 3D invaluable for printing couplers to permit copulation between all your tools and dusties… even hand tools, after a few vinos.

You may need to hone up on some sort of software to create your own STL's as not everything you want will be pre-modelled. Couplers are an as you need basis… just remember to taper so they will self seal.

I use SketchUp, however, there are many modelling software out there (many free… if only to evaluate). You'll have to do your own search as I am single eyed about SketchUp and have no intention to investigate what else may do the trick.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

I've been doing CNC for a while, so pretty competent with Sketchup and a little with Fusion 360. I've got the Sketchup to Cura to print down fairly well now.

Sketchup has a few particularities and for solid modeling its a bit touchy, but overall it fits 95% of anything someone might want to do.

Current print jobs are extra hooks for the inside of this resin shed I bought. I designed three different versions that I'm trying out.

I set up the printer with Octoprint on a Raspberry Pi to have remote control, so other thank walking out to get the final print, I'm doing it all from my couch.

Current print is a couple of flat shed hooks with screw holes to mount a small shelf.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

Also wanted to mention that the plastic front panel on the dishwasher had a bracket break so the side of the panel was pulling out and the plastic button inserts were dropping out. I was able to design, print and install and new bracket which essentially locked into the broken stub in about an hour, saving the $100 it would have cost to buy a new front panel.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Also wanted to mention that the plastic front panel on the dishwasher had a bracket break…
> - MikeDS


It's incredible what diversity can be achieved with the 3DP…

Looks like you have the software under control… that's the point lot of people don't consider when they look at #D outputs.

I seem to be lucky as the solids really have to be flawed to get rejected by my printing software. Though there are enough plugins to help and when I re-scale x 1000, holes are easier to plug… though frustrating at times.

Anyway, congrats on surrendering to the dark side.


----------

